# ICS OTA



## Lavs23 (Apr 22, 2012)

The ICS OTA update is supposed to start rolling out today. Before I do the OTA I'd like to know one thing. For those of you who notice the incredible headphone whine currently does the ICS OTA fix that? I'm ready to give up CM10 for a headphone jack that works without using my FiiO E4 to eliminate the buzzing. Thanks!


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Has anyone actually seen an ota pushed today?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

